
No Longer a Dream: Silicon Valley Takes on the Flying Car - Vannatter
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/technology/flying-car-technology.html?_r=0
======
Twirrim
Given how dangerous people already are driving their 1 tonne+ killing machines
on wheels, giving wide spread access to flying cars is far from a thrilling
prospect.

~~~
bcaulfield
An even more exciting way to risk death than commuting via motorcycle.

------
johansch
Company site: [https://kittyhawk.aero/](https://kittyhawk.aero/)

